# Troy-bilt 7550/13500 and transfer switch question



## mralias (Nov 28, 2008)

I have a troy-bilt 7550 running watts and 13500 starting. I wanted to put the following transfer switch with this unit but was concerned if it would work due to the information noted below. Specifically, it says "Compatible with 120/240 Volt, 30 amp generator output, typically 7,500 watt generator". Will the transfer switch safely work with this generator or should I seek a higher rated transfer switch. Thanks.

Compatible with 120/240 Volt, 30 amp generator output, typically 7,500 watt generators. Kit includes the transfer switch, a 30 amp, 20 foot power cord set, an optional 20 amp male cord cap end and a Flush Mount Kit. Instructional Installation videotape included!

For Use with 120/240 Volt, 30 Amp Generator Output, Typically 7,500 Watt Generators 
10 Circuits 
Kit Includes Power Cord Set and Flush Cover Trim 
Pre-Wired for Easy Installation 
MFG Brand Name : Connecticut Electric 
MFG Model # : EGS107501KIT 
MFG Part # : EGS107501KIT


----------



## smokinj (Nov 28, 2008)

Sounds like its perfect!


----------



## Redox (Nov 29, 2008)

Ditto; good match.  Starting watts isn't sustained long enough to worry about.  

Chris


----------



## mralias (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks guys....I will give it a go.


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 1, 2008)

You probably have your heart set on a transfer switch, but I've installed this:  http://tinyurl.com/5kb82p
Full link:  http://ecatalog.squared.com/pubs/Electrical Distribution/Load Centers/Accessories, Homeline (HOM, LK, PK, QOM)/1100HO0301.pdf
Very cost effective.


----------

